# Auger too high off ground?????????



## twrizzo (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a 1989 Toro 824 powershift. The auger gear wore out so I replaced it. While I had it all apart I saw the skids and scraper were worn down to less than nothing (the shoe of the skid was completely gone) so I bought Toro replacements. The old skids were right and left. The new ones are universal and have much thicker shoes. Installed as high as possible, they give the auger slightly more than proper clearance, which is 1/8" in the manual. But when I put the new scraper on as high as it will go, I can easily slide my fingers between the floor and auger. The scraper edge is about 1/2" below the housing. The housing would rest on the scraper. Does anyone have any ideas? One thought I had is could the auger vanes be really worn down? I measured from the edge of the vane to the drum surface. It measured 3-3 1/16" inches. Does any one know what it should be? Or is everything OK? Thanks


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Issues*

Sounds based on my interpretation of your issues, the skids mounting holes need to be extended beyond where the holes currently end. As far as the scraper bar goes, I'm not so sure on that one. Might be inverted, might be the wrong one, could be alot of things.

If you can post pictures it would help alot seeing what's wrong rather than trying to interprete a description of the problem.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like he is saying with everything adjusted for as low as possible the scraper bar sticks down too far. Some use should wear it down more. Your augers could be worn if they were dragging. Maybe even your tires are under inflated or worn down and the back end of the machine is pivoting down on the scraper some causing the front to lift.

I am thinking that even with 1/2" of "dead space" under the augers, forward motion will push the snow up to the augers and the scraper will still collect the bottom bit.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I would not be concerned at all with 1/2" free space under the auger. The scraper will pickup any snow that gets by the auger and it will just be pushed up with the rest of the snow into the impeller.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

my understanding is that the scraper should be set as far up as possible (leaving a half inch or so extending beyond the housing. then set the skids so that the scraper bar sits about 1/8 of an inch above the surface/floor. this way as the scraper bar wears you loosen the bolts and move it down to keep from wearing the housing out. it does not matter where the augers are, the snow will get pushed up into them.

another school of thought is to set the scraper bar as far out as possible. then set the skids so they put the scraper an 1/8 inch off the floor and then when the scraper wears, instead of having to move the scraper bar you just have to lower the skids a little. eventually lowering the skids will use up the scraper bar.

the second seems easier to me.


----------



## twrizzo (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's the new skid mounted without the scraper installed. The old skid is next to it. If the shoe of the old skid was not completely worn off, it looks to me like the mounting slots would be at same height from ground. The 2nd bolt for the new skid goes thru the skid slot, thru the housing slot and into the end of the scraper.








This pic shows the scraper mounted at its highest position. Notice the additional height and the skid is off the ground.


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

From the looks of it all you need to do is adjust the skids once the scraper is mounted so that the scraper is off the ground just enough. From what Ive read, the scraper only needs to be off the ground the thickness of a yardstick. I see that you are worried about the auger being so far from the ground. There is no need to worry about that due to the fact that as the blower drives the snow builds up infront of the blower and then the auger picks it up. 

Just figured Id throw my thoughts out there. Hope it helps
Cody


----------

